# Hunting club



## dduffey (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone out there willing to let me make payments toward a membership, as long as i can have it paid in full in a timely manner? I am going through a divorce and am trying to make a new start, she took everything but she cant take my hunting away. Please let me know.


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 30, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 30, 2010)

Check out our post 986 ac Mad Racks QDM Hunt Club and PM your name and number for more info and to see property. Thanks James.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 31, 2010)

I need one member 300 give me 150 and we  can work out the rest


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2010)

we still have room.


----------



## jennifersmith326 (Jun 28, 2012)

dduffey said:


> Anyone out there willing to let me make payments toward a membership, as long as i can have it paid in full in a timely manner? I am going through a divorce and am trying to make a new start, she took everything but she cant take my hunting away. Please let me know.



Everything? I don't think so!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 28, 2012)

jennifersmith326 said:


> Everything? I don't think so!



Dang!


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 29, 2012)

jennifersmith326 said:


> Everything? I don't think so!



uh oh!!


----------



## jennifersmith326 (Jun 29, 2012)

He shouldn't try to spread lies to make people feel sorry for him.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jun 29, 2012)

Hijacking Backfire... now I feel sorry for him

Keep your chin up bro. If I had a club I'd go out of my way for you just like the first 4 posts.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jul 9, 2012)

Give the guy a break, move on, or help him find a hunt club.

Bluemarlin: Unsubscribed


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## tylernext (Jul 10, 2012)

we have a club in hancock county looking for members. $485 a year. 520 acres.


----------

